# Tracing Hadrian Top Tato



## lucysnapshot (30 March 2007)

Im trying to find my mares foal who will now be 9yrs old he is called Top Tato or Hadrian Top Tato and is origonally from the North east of england, he belonged to katherine leak and he was bsja reg and his number was either 328713 or 342152 he is grade C and a bay gelding he is either 162.4hh or 165.0hh He is by Eugano and out of my mare Bowes Snapshot. any info please pm or email me lucy@lucywhitefield.orangehome.co.uk


----------



## ann-jen (30 March 2007)

I saw that horse being ridden by Becky Ramage about 3 years ago. I might be able to get in touch with Becky as she used to work for my old YO - she might know what Katherine did with him???


----------



## lucysnapshot (30 March 2007)

oooh thatd be great! iv never seen him before and would love to! hes out of my 14.2hh JA mare who is due to have a foal any day now!


----------



## ann-jen (30 March 2007)

As I remember him he was a very light bay smallish horse. Good jump in him but possibly not totally straight forward because Becky always seemed to get difficult ones to ride. Last I heard she was pregnant so don't know if she's even still riding now.


----------



## lucysnapshot (30 March 2007)

my mares not exactly straight forward either shes getting worse in her old age! god id love to see him, iv just got in contact with louise dodds who used to own my mare and she told me tato's name


----------



## ann-jen (30 March 2007)

Will text Pauline and see if she still sees or is in contact with Becky.


----------



## dieseldog (30 March 2007)

He isn't reg BSJA anymore


----------



## ann-jen (30 March 2007)

Afraid Pauline hasn't heard from Becky or seen her at shows for a long time so drawn a blank there I'm afraid.


----------



## lucysnapshot (31 March 2007)

im going to try bsja and see who his last reg owner was


----------



## ann-jen (31 March 2007)

Good Luck


----------



## Hanz (4 April 2007)

Katherine is a dealer so he could be anywhere, maybe contact her as she may keep records of her clients?


----------

